# Choosing a better SMOKER><><><INPUT?



## chubbs (Dec 20, 2007)

I was in the local Gander MTN. today and saw that they had the Smoky Mountain 30in. electric for $99. 

The 34in. propane was $130. 

I'm looking to upgrade from the Big Chief so I can do larger meats and not just jerky. Would the propane be the better way to go?


----------



## walking dude (Dec 20, 2007)

you have a LOCAL Gander MTN.?


----------



## smokebuzz (Dec 20, 2007)

Dude we got 1 in CR..


----------



## richtee (Dec 20, 2007)

HArd to tell...he's kinda quiet about his location. Maybe he's my neighbor... got one 30 min. from here.


----------



## chubbs (Dec 20, 2007)

It is in Rochester, NY...I know I need to take a few minutes to do my profile.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 20, 2007)

C.R.?

what the h*ll is wrong with the LARGEST city in the GREAT STATE OF IOWA???????


----------



## richtee (Dec 20, 2007)

Alphabetical or numerical order?


----------



## smokebuzz (Dec 20, 2007)

Where shall i start?


----------



## chubbs (Dec 20, 2007)

So now that I did my profile...and started the Iowa Debates....can I get a smoker opinion?


----------



## smokebuzz (Dec 20, 2007)

Caucas is Jan. 3rd


----------



## richtee (Dec 20, 2007)

OK   NY... cold. Propane, or a honker electric. I mean if ya don't have the room/space patience for a stickburner anyway.

But seriously, anything is an improvement over the LC in the seriousQ dep't. You know their capabilities, and it ain't enuff. 

The true art demands stick/coals burning as near as I have acertained. But it's a P I T A. I have an ECB, and can do anything...slightly less painfully than a stick rig. 

The propanes are an improvement in temp management/maintainance, and sheer BTUs for cold weather.

The electrics have good temp control, but ya best consider your location and get a heavy KW unit. and..look to your left for more info...that menu on the main screen.


----------



## kew_el_steve (Dec 20, 2007)

Where's Iowa? Is that where all the potatoes are grown? Is it cold there?

Seriously, Decide what fuel you want to use and what you want to spend, and do some searches on the threads. This is debated endlessly. A better smoker can mean anything from a UDS to a GOSM to an offset stick-burner to a BGE to a Stumps to a Backwoods to a Southern Pride. I covered the range from $100 to $10,000. So what is better? Depends on you!!!

Go Pats...


----------



## chubbs (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks, but I only wanted to know what was _better _between the 2 I listed. 

I think I would prefer the gas one. Especially in this climate.


----------



## richtee (Dec 20, 2007)

Get the one with the beer holder.


----------



## lcruzen (Dec 20, 2007)

I can relate to your issue. I have a Big Chief and it has just sat idle since I got my propane GOSM. Holds a good steady temp in cold weather, has enough capacity to feed a big crowd if needed. 

Lou


----------



## virgo53 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gas one I find is easier to use, The comments about the others are valid
your explained situation, from my experience indicates a propane unit.

Virg053


----------



## fritz (Dec 20, 2007)

I say go with the gaser. I have a GOSM and it works great in Rochester. Get the widest one they got.

Oh...We have a Gander in Rochester.


----------



## chubbs (Dec 20, 2007)

Walmart has these back in stock. http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...uct_id=3342513


----------



## brianj517 (Dec 20, 2007)

Chubbs,

My vote definitely is for the propane unit. I live in NE Ohio, and I would assume a very similar climate. I actually own two GOSM gassers, (both sizes 'cause I quickly outgrew the smaller one once I recognized and came to terms with my addiction 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ). Propane allows me to regulate temps much more easily during the colder months.

FYI; Be very careful with the Walmart unit...I have seen many that are very thin walled and flimsy. Both my units came from Gander Mtn and are far more sturdy. In fact, my "youngest" is ready to celebrate the beginning of her fourth season around March and she still puts out some of the finest stuff around and looks real purty doin' it!

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## brianj517 (Dec 20, 2007)

An addendum...

By the way, Chubbs, as others have stated, a stick burner is THE way to go for authenticity...no question about it. In fact I am looking into upgrading to one myself this spring. But for convenience and control, based on the two models you mentioned in your original post, my suggestion is the GOSM gasser from Gander Mtn.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## bassman (Dec 20, 2007)

I think Richtee nailed it!  That's why I'm on the verge of picking up my 24" Smoke Vault 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 .  Keith


----------



## chubbs (Dec 20, 2007)

Thank you brianj...very helpful. I was reading that walmarts were thinner - cheaper. I'll spend the xtra 40 and get the one for Gander. 

I have 2 weeks off for xmas and New Years...I want to do some smoking.


----------

